# Meine Hardware ausreichend für VR?



## Parano80 (2. Januar 2020)

*Meine Hardware ausreichend für VR?*

Hallo Leute, ich möchte endlich auch in der  VR Welt mitmischen, ich bin ein neuling und samle Erfahrungen.
Nur reicht meine Hardware um anständig zu zocken? Oder muss ich Abstriche machen? 
Ryzen 3600 
32GB Corsair LPX 3200
Asus Gtx 1080 Strix (OC)

Danke jetzt schon mal und freue mich auf Antworten.


----------



## HisN (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Meine Hardware ausreichend für VR?*

Kommt drauf an was Du zockst, nicht anders als in 2D.
Kommt auf Dein Ausgabegerât an, nicht anders als in 2D.

Es wird für einiges reichen und für anderes nicht. Je nachdem wie man reicht definiert.


----------



## Parano80 (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Meine Hardware ausreichend für VR?*

Ich dachte an Oculus Rift S oder der Oculus Quest link.
Also Half Life Alyx interessiert mich sehr, da ich Half Life 2 hatte und es liebte.
Ansonsten, muss ich schauen welche Spiele für mich wären, denn ich weiß ja nicht wie das so wird. 
Im Moment Spiele ich Battlefield 5, Rage 2, Metro Exodus, Red Dead Redemption 2 usw....
Spiel auf 1080P 144 Hertz


----------



## HisN (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Meine Hardware ausreichend für VR?*

Ich bin auch gespannt was Alyx an Hardware brauchen wird, wenn es denn erscheint.
Den ganzen anderen Kram wirst Du wahrscheinlich nicht in VR zocken schätze ich....


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Meine Hardware ausreichend für VR?*

Warum probierst du es nicht aus? Du hast doch schon einen PC...ist ja nicht so, dass du für VR einen neuen Rechner kaufen möchtest. Also VR Brille kaufen und loslegen.

Option 1: es läuft, wie du es gern hättest und du bist happy.
Option 2: es läuft nicht so, wie du es gern hättest

Bei Option 2 gibt wieder zwei Möglichkeiten:

a) nachschauen, wo es hakt und gezielt aufrüsten
b) VR Brille wieder verkaufen und der Technik sowie vor allem der eigenen Hardware noch ein paar Jahre geben


Just my two cents...


----------



## Alreech (3. Januar 2020)

*AW: Meine Hardware ausreichend für VR?*



Parano80 schrieb:


> Im Moment Spiele ich Battlefield 5, Rage 2, Metro Exodus, Red Dead Redemption 2 usw....


Die werden nicht in VR laufen, und ähnliche Spiele (Multiplayer Shooter, Open World Shooter) speziell für VR wird es auch kaum geben.
Die wenigen "richtigen" Spiele die auch auf VR laufen sind meist Simulationen wie Project Cars 2 oder Elite Dangerous oder Star Trek Bridge Commander. 
Skyrim VR wäre auch noch ein "richtiges Spiel" das als VR Variante gespielt werden kann.
Die meisten VR Spiele sind meist kürzer und grafisch weniger aufwendig als aktuelle Mainstream PC Spiele.


----------



## Parano80 (3. Januar 2020)

*AW: Meine Hardware ausreichend für VR?*

Das war mir klar das die nicht laufen werden, war nur wine kurze Übersicht was ich so zur Zeit Spiele....


----------



## Rumtata (3. Januar 2020)

*AW: Meine Hardware ausreichend für VR?*

Du wirst mit deinem System keinerlei Probleme haben in VR zu Spielen.
Mein System ist schwächer und bisher hatte ich in keinem VR Spiel Probleme.
(Ryzen 5 2600, 16GB 3200, Vega 56 [~1070-1070ti Niveau je nach spiel], Rift CV1, Rift S, HTC Pro)

@Alreech
Es gibt schon viele Multiplayer Shooter in VR, wobei "viele" relative ist, wie viele gibts den auf PC die noch Aktiv gespielt werden?

VR FPS: 
Onward, Pavlov, Echo Combat, Contractors usw (es gibt noch mehr, fallen mir nur nich ein bzw besitze ich NOCH nicht )

Tripple A VR Portierungen:
In VR gibts es neben Skyrim auch Borderlands 2 VR, Fallout 4 VR, Doom VfR (2016), No Man's Sky VR, The Talos Principle VR, LA Noire: The VR Case Files, Die Serious Sam reihe, Hellblade: Senua’s Sacrifice VR Edition, Superhot VR usw. Sind zwar alle nicht mehr taufrisch, aber deswegen nicht weniger Spaßig, eher im gegenteil (hab mal ein paar aufgezählt die ich habe aber es gibt noch ein paar mehr^^)

VR Exklusive  Toptitel mit langzeit Gameplay: Lone Echo 1 und teil 2 kommt noch, Boneworks, Asgards Wrath, Stormland, Raw Data,  und was da schon so angekündigt wurde wie Alyx z.b.  und einige mehr.
Btw: alles Spiele mit Top Grafik.

Sowie Tonnenweise kurze oder kürzere aber nicht weniger Spaßige Spiele. (von 5Min bis  im schnitt 1-6 Std)

Es gibt eigentlich kein Genre welches in VR nicht bedient wird aber das alles aufzuzählen wäre mir dann zuviel


----------



## Ruvinio (3. Januar 2020)

*AW: Meine Hardware ausreichend für VR?*

Von der Hardware her bist Du grundsätzlich gut aufgestellt. Und dann ist es, wie HiSN schon schrieb: Es hängt dann von Deinen Ansprüchen an die Bildqualität ab 

Wichtig für den Fall, dass Du Dir z.B. eine Oculus Rift S holen möchtest: Die unterstützt KEIN HDMI, sondern benötigt Display Port. Deine GPU sollte also mind. einen freien DP-Ausgang haben.


----------



## Parano80 (3. Januar 2020)

*AW: Meine Hardware ausreichend für VR?*



Ruvinio schrieb:


> Von der Hardware her bist Du grundsätzlich gut aufgestellt. Und dann ist es, wie HiSN schon schrieb: Es hängt dann von Deinen Ansprüchen an die Bildqualität ab
> 
> Wichtig für den Fall, dass Du Dir z.B. eine Oculus Rift S holen möchtest: Die unterstützt KEIN HDMI, sondern benötigt Display Port. Deine GPU sollte also mind. einen freien DP-Ausgang haben.



Ja, Display port ist noch frei. 

Danke alle hier für die Antworten.


----------



## attilarw (8. Januar 2020)

*AW: Meine Hardware ausreichend für VR?*

Ich habe einen i5 6600k und eine 1080 und nutze auch VR. Bisher keine Probleme. Hier oder da muss man halt das Supersampling nicht so hoch einstellen, aber sonst läuft es.

Und für den Anfang vllt. Spiele nehmen in denen man sich nicht direkt flüssig bewegt, das war mein Fehler (Boneworks, wollte es unbedingt testen^^). Hatte direkt Motion Sickness. 

Habe dann angefangen mit Sachen wie The Lab rumzuspielen (Pfeild und Bogen) oder Pistol Whip. 



Rumtata schrieb:


> @Alreech
> Es gibt schon viele Multiplayer Shooter in VR, wobei "viele" relative ist, wie viele gibts den auf PC die noch Aktiv gespielt werden?



Viele.


----------



## MircoSfot (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Meine Hardware ausreichend für VR?*

Nicht nur die Hardware muss stimmen, auch die Schnittstelle. HDMI? Nein! DP? Nein! USB-C? Ja! VR- Gerät sowie GPU müssen diese Schnittstelle unterstützen damit man sich nicht im Kabelsalat verwickelt. Die Zukunft liegt in USB-C. Alles andere sollte man nicht mehr kaufen! Monitore oder gar Eingabegeräte sollten kein USB 2/3 mehr haben, kein HDMI oder DP mehr. Solange noch Hardware produziert und verkauft wird mit den alten Schnittstellen sollte man sich keine ''neue'' Hardware mehr zulegen! Solange sollte man auch noch die Finger von VR lassen.


----------



## Parano80 (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Meine Hardware ausreichend für VR?*



MircoSfot schrieb:


> Nicht nur die Hardware muss stimmen, auch die Schnittstelle. HDMI? Nein! DP? Nein! USB-C? Ja! VR- Gerät sowie GPU müssen diese Schnittstelle unterstützen damit man sich nicht im Kabelsalat verwickelt. Die Zukunft liegt in USB-C. Alles andere sollte man nicht mehr kaufen! Monitore oder gar Eingabegeräte sollten kein USB 2/3 mehr haben, kein HDMI oder DP mehr. Solange noch Hardware produziert und verkauft wird mit den alten Schnittstellen sollte man sich keine ''neue'' Hardware mehr zulegen! Solange sollte man auch noch die Finger von VR lassen.



Mein Board hat hat ja USB Typ C 3.1
Jetzt ist das (überteuerte) Kabel von Oculus Quest raus gekommen, das ist ja Typ C auf Typ C
Ist doch eigentlich Ideal oder nicht?


----------



## deady1000 (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Meine Hardware ausreichend für VR?*

Moin, will mich nur kurz einklinken:

GTX1080 und Ryzen3600 sind für VR absolut ausreichend.
Empfehle eine Rift S für optimales PCVR oder eine Oculus Quest für mehr Flexibilität.

Ich nutze eine Oculus Rift mit mehr oder weniger vergleichbarer Hardware und ich habe noch Spielraum für SuperSampling.
Ansonsten kann man seine GraKa auch nachträglich noch aufrüsten.
Eine Pimax sollte man ggf nicht kaufen und eine Index hätte auch gern mehr Rechenleistung.

PS: Für USB-C gibts zur Not Erweiterungskarten, der Port vom Board ginge ansonsten auch. DisplayPort haben aktuelle GPUs normalerweise ausreichend.



Parano80 schrieb:


> Mein Board hat hat ja USB Typ C 3.1
> Jetzt ist das (überteuerte) Kabel von Oculus Quest raus gekommen, das ist ja Typ C auf Typ C
> Ist doch eigentlich Ideal oder nicht?


Brauchst das offizielle Kabel nicht nehmen.

Ich hab das:
Joto USB-C Kabel Typ C, extra lang, 3 m, USB-C 3.1 Typ C
CableCreation USB 3.0 Aktive Verlängerungskabel, 5M USB-A Stecker auf Buchse Kabel, USB 3.0

8 Meter lang und kostet ein Drittel.
Benötigt nur einen normalen USB-3.0-Anschluss und *hat genau die gleiche Bandbreite (5Gbps) wie das 90€ teure 5 Meter lange Oculus Link Kabel*.


----------

